# Split Rivers



## Zandy (Sep 5, 2015)

In previous Animal Crossing games, it was possible to obtain a town whose river diverges and cuts the town map into three pieces.  For example, *here are some Animal Crossing: Wild World* maps that show what I'm talking about.

When I first got Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I was really intent on getting a town with a split river because I love the way they look xD.  Of course, when I learned that this game didn't allow that naturally, I was a little bummed.

Anyways, do you guys miss split rivers in towns in Animal Crossing: New Leaf?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 5, 2015)

Not really, I find it easier to just go across without having to bend around rivers.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 5, 2015)

Zandy said:


> In previous Animal Crossing games, it was possible to obtain a town whose river diverges and cuts the town map into three pieces.  For example, *here are some Animal Crossing: Wild World* maps that show what I'm talking about.
> 
> When I first got Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I was really intent on getting a town with a split river because I love the way they look xD.  Of course, when I learned that this game didn't allow that naturally, I was a little bummed.
> 
> Anyways, do you guys miss split rivers in towns in Animal Crossing: New Leaf?



I do miss having the little islands at the bottom of the maps, I thought they were cool especially if you had bridges in good places! Even more so I miss having Split level towns, especially the 3 levels in the Gamecube... first time I got one of those I freaked out and absolutely loved it


----------



## Zandy (Sep 5, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Not really, I find it easier to just go across without having to bend around rivers.



Haha, I am the exact opposite!  I like to have little nooks in my town that are hard to access.  I feel it makes a town really cozy x).

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> I do miss having the little islands at the bottom of the maps, I thought they were cool especially if you had bridges in good places! Even more so I miss having Split level towns, especially the 3 levels in the Gamecube... first time I got one of those I freaked out and absolutely loved it



Same!  I really wish they had them in Animal Crossing: New Leaf though.  I know it would be more complicated to implement because one would need to have at least two bridges in their town at any point to prevent a loss of accessibility, but regardless, it would be super cool to see what sort of town layouts people could come up with ^^.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah i miss having a tiny little island, it'd be really sweet to have a cafe or a police station on one! i've actually seen a new leaf town with a split river but that was done through.. unconventional methods  but it looked pretty sweet


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 5, 2015)

new leaf is my first animal crossing game, but i like the idea of split rivers. i would like to have a little island.


----------



## Chris01 (Sep 5, 2015)

split rivers are I personally think completely pointless, I am glad they removed them for NL, two islands is more than enough although yes its unique when you do get one in WW


----------



## Snowfell (Sep 5, 2015)

I miss the split river from my WW town. It would have been neat to have the town tree on its' own island in the middle of town, or the mayor could have had their own private island to build on.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, seeing as how you can only get 1 bridge when you start a new town, this is removed. I kinda miss it. Glad I had one, it was great.


----------



## Celty (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, I never noticed that.  I've never played the old AC games, but I agree with you, it does seem to make the town a little cozy. (x


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 6, 2015)

Whoa I had totally forgotten about that omg! They look great though. Maybe it's because I've been playing NL 2+ year straight and am used to the maps, but it'd be cool to have a split river and that extra element in a town. I'd totally make the little 'island' into my Mayor's private estate haha ^_^


----------



## mayorcarlie (Sep 6, 2015)

I saw someone with a similar new leaf map, it was as if they had their own seperate island down the bottom left of the map. Not sure if it's super super rare or only able to be done with hacking.


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 6, 2015)

I would absolutely love to have more rivers in my town though I would need to have a bigger town area since it would be hard to stuff houses and PWP's in there. But yea, probably around 3 /4 rivers from which 2 splitted would be just perfect for me. I really love the way they created the water in ACNL.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorcarlie said:


> I saw someone with a similar new leaf map, it was as if they had their own seperate island down the bottom left of the map. Not sure if it's super super rare or only able to be done with hacking.



You mean just an area of ground surrounded by one river? Yeah, that's hacked. I've seen it quite frequently and I can imagine it would look great.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 6, 2015)

I loved the split rivers in Wild World!  I got one in a town once and I was pretty excited.  I think it would be cool if they existed in New Leaf. The tiny island always feels like a secret hideaway to me, lol.


----------



## HoennMaster (Sep 6, 2015)

I was devastated when it was discovered River islands were gone. I had planned to reset until I got one and then build my house on it and make the island my own property.

Seriously, Nintendo needs to revert back to large towns. We used to have so many things that could make towns unique and now we have next to none. I miss different shaped waterfalls and cliffs, canyons, tiered towns, and especially bays next to the ocean! bring back our large towns Nintendo!



Chris01 said:


> split rivers are I personally think completely pointless, I am glad they removed them for NL, two islands is more than enough although yes its unique when you do get one in WW



What two islands? Only island we have now is Tortimer Island.


----------



## Zandy (Sep 6, 2015)

HoennMaster said:


> I was devastated when it was discovered River islands were gone. I had planned to reset until I got one and then build my house on it and make the island my own property.
> 
> Seriously, Nintendo needs to revert back to large towns. We used to have so many things that could make towns unique and now we have next to none. I miss different shaped waterfalls and cliffs, canyons, tiered towns, and especially bays next to the ocean! bring back our large towns Nintendo!
> 
> ...



Larger towns overall would have been awesome!  When I first got Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I felt the town was rather small overall.  Didn't Animal Crossing for the Gamecube allow for 14-15 villagers xD?  If there were 14-15 villagers in the current ACNL towns then things would get pretty crowded after constructing some PWPs for sure.  Also, didn't the maps for towns used to be almost entirely randomly generated?  In ACNL, there's only 116 distinct maps apart from building placement which gives a lot of diversity, but it's not necessarily uncommon to come across someone who has the same town shape xD.  You're right though - if more rivers were present the town size would have to increase because the rivers take a whole lot of room.  

Also, I think that Chris01 meant there being two parts of the town (divided by the river) as opposed to saying two islands.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 6, 2015)

I agree that the towns would have to be a bit bigger in order to have split rivers in New Leaf.  Right now I think the towns are just the right size (or maybe a TAD small) but if you added an extra river in then yeah, they would be pretty cramped.


----------



## Skye (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes and no. Yes because I loved these layouts! I would reset for countless hours until I got them. They added a new level of playing, so to speak, because you had 3 whole parts of a town to look after instead of 2. It made towns look more interesting, if used well. No though because it wouldn't be as easy in this game to navigate and do what you need.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

dont think i would fancy the idea of split rivers. it'd make it tough if i have to fish for a rare river fish IMO like you have to run everywhere


----------



## Nimega (Sep 9, 2015)

When I was little, I was ADDICTED to restarting my town, and I'd get really happy whenever I found that my new town had a split river, I'd love to see them again in another AC game, for all the good memories it brings me.


----------



## Carina (Feb 3, 2016)

I miss them. I always liked them, especially with my house on the "island". I would have loved to see the town's plaza in New Leaf completely surrounded by the river. 
I've just started a new town in Animal Crossing: Wild World (on Virtual Console for Wii U) and got a map with a split river.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 3, 2016)

Very often in Wild World there are these weird small spaces which I really dislike. So no I dont miss them
But the map posted above me looks really amazing.


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 3, 2016)

Hmmm, not really because in acww, there'd only be room for like one house on that split island depending on the size so it was kind of dissapointing for me and I felt like a lot of space was being wasted. although i have a split river in my wild world town LOL


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 3, 2016)

When I was resetting in Wild World, looking for a good map, one of the maps I got had a split river. I didn't like it, so I chose a town without one. LOL


----------



## Venn (Feb 3, 2016)

I played like every Animal Crossing game (including Wild World) and I never knew that the split rivers were possible.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 3, 2016)

I played Animal Crossing: Wild World before, but I didn't know that we could've gotten a town with split rivers  but the idea of having split rivers in New Leaf and having a little island at the bottom of our town seems pretty nice, although it might be a little difficult to get to certain areas in our town and we might waste time doing so.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't even remember that from Wild World! Now I kinda want to rebuy the game to get one of those maps...

The closest I've come to this is getting a map with a "pirate cove" private beach, which is still cool.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 3, 2016)

I agree with Toads about the split level town. It was awesome


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 3, 2016)

Can't people do this now? Someone hacked a town and make it have tiny islands like this+Putting stuff inside of the rivers. I forgot the dream address but it was pretty cool.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 3, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> Can't people do this now? Someone hacked a town and make it have tiny islands like this+Putting stuff inside of the rivers. I forgot the dream address but it was pretty cool.



Shhh, we don't talk about such things around here.


----------

